# air leakage



## kenny (May 9, 2014)

i have a 15 gal small compresser when it cuts off air comes out around the the swith were i cut it on any ideas


----------



## CompressorPros.com (Jun 27, 2014)

Does it continue to leak or just leak for a couple seconds? If it is brief, it could simply be the unloader relieving head pressure. If it continues to leak, the check valve may be hanging up and cleaning it can help.


----------

